# Cell Phones



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

So, most of us have cell phones. How do you guys keep your cell phones? In your pocket or in a case or what?

If you keep it in a case, we'd love to see pics!

Oh, and what setting do you keep it on (vibrate, silent, loud, ect)

I keep mine in a case! I'll get pics as soon as I can. Uh, technical difficulties at the moment! I always have it on vibrate

Edit: added the setting thing...


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I have my cellphone on me all the time at the barn.
I got one of those fixaphones from smartpak.

Here's a pic of me with it on









I got the pink one because it's highly visible


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

^That's pretty cool.
If I'm wearing jeans, usually it's in my pocket.  Never falls out. Mine's a KRZR.
If I'm wearing my breeches then it's in that pocket as well, since they have zippers.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't keep my cell on me while I'm at the barn... I should, but I don't. That is a very good idea Appy!! If you ever had an accident (*touches wood*) you could call someone.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

yep!
I mainly got one because it's not a big barn where i board and most times, i'm the only one up there (the Barn owner is in her house) but like you said Allie, if anything happens, i'll be able to call someone.


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

I keep mine in my pocket in case we have any (more) emergencies! Hopefully not for a long, long time!


----------



## GallopingGrape (Jul 11, 2008)

These are awesome... http://gallopinggrape.com/cellphoneholder.aspx
I wear mind around my ankle... I'll never be bucked off without a phone!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I dont have a land line (cept at work) and my cell phone is always on me. i ride with it in my front packet and Put it on loud. My horse doesnt mind and it is good for her to used to weird noises.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I have a cell phone..the iPhone *cough*cough* I have within a 2 foot proximity 24/7. I never get on a horse without my phone. I carry in a pocket, usually in a vest of hoodie.


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

Angel_Leaguer said:


> I dont have a land line (cept at work) and my cell phone is always on me. i ride with it in my front packet and Put it on loud. My horse doesnt mind and it is good for her to used to weird noises.


Ditto!


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I always have mine with me in my jeans pocket when I ride and work outside....never falls out. 

Exception: I never have it with me when I show...I keep it at the truck or motorhome.


----------



## Horsen' around (May 14, 2008)

I keep it in my vest pocket when i work. When i ride i keep it in my jeans pokets. unless its a lesson cuz my instructer flips so i just keep it by the rail. and grab it on my way back in.


----------



## rolf4life (May 1, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> I have a cell phone..the iPhone *cough*cough*


poor thing...


----------



## firemom1 (Jul 17, 2008)

When I ride in jeans it is in my pocket, but when i wear my streaches for endurance, no pockets! I put it inbetween my boobs with my bra. It makes a great pocket and nothing falls out! Easy to get too and well my size it doesn't show either! That is for out on the trails though. In the arena I leave it in my car!


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

firemom1 said:


> When I ride in jeans it is in my pocket, but when i wear my streaches for endurance, no pockets! I put it inbetween my boobs with my bra. It makes a great pocket and nothing falls out! Easy to get too and well my size it doesn't show either! That is for out on the trails though. In the arena I leave it in my car!


But what if you don't have any boobs? :lol:


----------



## firemom1 (Jul 17, 2008)

Well if you don't have boobs consider yourself lucky!! A few of the gals at our barn just clip it to the strap over there shoulder. Inside the shirt with shirt tucked in, so if it falls it stays!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Here in the Smack of nowhere...we don't get service :x At the very best we can hike up to the top of the biggest hill we can find and then _maybe_ we will get a signal. I don't ride with mine. My hubby carries his in a clip on thingy on his jeans. I don't tend to ride without him and if I do, He knows where I'm going and when I should be back.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

firemom1 said:


> When I ride in jeans it is in my pocket, but when i wear my streaches for endurance, no pockets! I put it inbetween my boobs with my bra. It makes a great pocket and nothing falls out! Easy to get too and well my size it doesn't show either! That is for out on the trails though. In the arena I leave it in my car!


I do the same. I put my down my shirt ha ha ha it sounds weird when i say that ha ha ha


----------



## Gaited07 (Jul 25, 2008)

My husband and I both carry cell phones mostly in cases on our body. 
His phone is a world phone that can be reached ANYWHERE, whereas my phone is the normal cell that is limited to towers. Which came in handy this past ride since we received a call about our daughter being sick (they could not reach me on mine)


----------



## BabyD (Jul 22, 2008)

I wear sports bra when I ride and the cellphone, if it's being taken with, goes in there.


----------



## Harley's mom (Jul 3, 2008)

I have my cell in my pocket all the time. 

I've actually lost 2 cell phones out on the trail, while leading trail rides. I've gone back to look for them and have never found them. Bummer. I hate that!

But I always have it on me. Mainly for safety reasons.


----------



## shiver (May 22, 2008)

I keep mine in my pocket also. But I have considered getting one of the ankle carriers. But my weight often changes a lot. So I feel I will be to big for it at times. Same problem with the arm band. I don't need to wear a bra but that is a good idea. So my pocket has to do for know. 

I have been temped several time to put it I'm a pouch on my horn but I'm afraid that the day I do it I will fall off and my horse will run away.

I always keep it on loud. It have never bothered any of my horses.


----------



## Jamie Anne (Jul 22, 2008)

I always have mine with me, but I've learned to put it in my front pocket of my jeans when I ride, not the back one. It fell out several times when I had it in the back pocket. I keep mine on loud and Jack doesn't mind at all. He's used to my ringtone lol.


----------



## **Pleasure** (Jul 23, 2008)

I ´ve got my cell phone in my pocket of my jeans the whole time
I ´ve already a case for my digi cam and I think two cases wounld be very distracting ... ^^


----------



## Filly213 (May 26, 2008)

lol i dont get much of a signal at my house, but i always keep it with me. though i don't normally go riding by myself, so if i don't get service i know that someone else will... lol i have a dodgy phone!!


----------



## Casperluff (Jul 27, 2008)

I have a RAZR currently (will be getting the new iPhone when my contract is up) and it stays pretty easily in my jeans because it's so thin.

If I'm riding in breeches, 99% of the time they have pockets, and I just zip them up in there.


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

Side question - lots of you seem to ride in jeans! Don't the inside seams rub a lot? I've always been told that riding in jeans is one of the most uncomfortable things you can do; beginners are advised to wear something like jogging bottoms until they buy a pair of jodhpurs.


----------



## Casperluff (Jul 27, 2008)

claireauriga said:


> Side question - lots of you seem to ride in jeans! Don't the inside seams rub a lot? I've always been told that riding in jeans is one of the most uncomfortable things you can do; beginners are advised to wear something like jogging bottoms until they buy a pair of jodhpurs.


You know, I hadn't started wearing jeans until a while ago. I figure I look really fat in breeches and try to stay away from them unless I am showing/in a lesson.

I had ridden in jeans because I had an unexpected riding lesson on Monday, and after I was changing into pajamas and noticed my inner thighs had bled. I didn't feel anything, but I think riding in jeans is catching up to me.

Beginners should ride in breeches, yes. It's good to get used to the feeling of them.


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

Bleeding?! Woah ...

I ride in jods, mucker boots and half chaps - an outfit chosen entirely for comfort, lol. I have seen one rider with a pair of jods made to look like jeans, but that's it ...


----------



## Casperluff (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah, I was not too happy. When I go ride tonight, I'm wearing breeches. 

If I'm having a lesson, I wear this minus the white show shirt:










Usually I ride in a Polo Shirt, but that was at a 4-H show.

I would suggest wearing breeches.


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

I've seen jodhpurs described as 'those horsey trousers that make you look like you have a rabbit stuffed in each pocket'. When I started riding, my best friend warned me that no one looks good in jodhpurs. But personally I rather like the look of my bum in mine xD

But to get back to the original topic - I usually leave my phone in the car when I'm at the stables for a riding lesson, but otherwise I put it on silent in the little zip-up pocket of my jods.


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

If I'm wearing jeans, my phone stays in my back pocket. otherwise, it stays on the fence. I always keep the sound on and up


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

i ride western so its either jeans or shorts here lol depending on wether i want to saddle or not heehee!
my cell phone goes in my pocket and its on vibrate and a low setting because i want to hear it but sometimes when it rings on loud it scares me and i jump and my horse jumps and the one next to us, its funny as heck but not always convienant lol


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

we hardley carry our cell phone around with us any more....we have altell....(crappy service) when we need it we have to drive a mile up to the high way (on a good day) some times we have get great reception over by the grave yard or drive 11 miles down the road to where the reciever is.....


----------

